# Short Red Snapper season



## The Captain (Jan 14, 2013)

Federal fishery managers have announced significant changes to regulations for two popular offshore catches along the Treasure Coast.

Red snapper, prohibited from harvest by recreational anglers and commercial fishermen since Jan. 4, 2010, will reopen briefly on specific dates in September.

NOAA Fisheries announced Monday it has approved an emergency action to temporarily open recreational and commercial red snapper fishing in the South Atlantic region which are federal waters off North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia and Florida's east coast.

Red snapper, also called genuine red snapper or American red snapper, are most commonly caught in offshore waters from about 70 feet in depth to 240 feet and from about Hobe Sound north to Virginia.

The recreational red snapper season will open for two consecutive weekends of Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays from Sept. 14 through 16 and from Sept. 21 through 23. During the recreational season, anglers may keep one fish per person, per day — with no size limit. The cumulative 2012 recreational catch limit is 9,399 fish.

The commercial fishing season will open for seven days, from Sept. 17 to 23.

During the commercial season, the daily trip limit is 50 pounds, gutted weight, with no size limit. The 2012 commercial catch limit is 20,818 pounds.

"I'm glad to see this opening because closing this fishery in 2010 was a difficult decision for the South Atlantic Fishery Management Council to make, and certainly a sacrifice for the fishermen," said Roy Crabtree, southeast regional administrator for NOAA Fisheries. "I hope this is just the beginning of great red snapper fishing in the South Atlantic and I applaud the council's efforts."

The red snapper fishery was closed to protect the population from too much fishing pressure and to allow the number of fish to increase. In June, the South Atlantic Council recommended opening the fishery this year after new scientific information projected the population will continue to improve, even with some allowable catch. Opening this fishery helps to support recreational and commercial fishing jobs and businesses.

To learn more about red snapper rules, visit www.safmc.net.

BLACK SEA BASS

Friday, NOAA Fisheries Service announced that the 2012-2013 South Atlantic region recreational annual catch limit of 409,000 pounds for black sea bass has been reached. As a result, the recreational sector for black sea bass in federal waters of the South Atlantic from North Carolina to Key West will close effective 12:01 a.m. Sept. 4, 2012, through 12:01 a.m. June 1, 2013.

For vessels with a valid federal charter vessel/head boat permit for South Atlantic Snapper-Grouper, the closure applies to state as well as federal waters.

Black sea bass are experiencing overfishing.

For the 2012-2013 fishing year the commercial annual catch limit is 309,000 pounds and the recreational annual catch limit is 409,000 pounds. Harvest levels must be kept below these levels to prevent fish from being removed too quickly, and to rebuild the black sea bass population.

Black sea bass are most commonly caught in waters of about 60 feet to 180 feet in depth and from about Hobe Sound to New Jersey.

For more on black sea bass regulations, visit www.safmc,net.

FWC MEETING

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission will meet Sept. 5 and 6 in Tampa to discuss the Statewide Nuisance Alligator Program; gopher tortoise, panther and falconry issues; the anchoring and mooring program; marine life and saltwater fisheries; and modifications to management of Atlantic sea bass and reef fish, among other topics.

As for the black sea bass, the FWC will consider changing state regulations to bring them in line with federal regulations. Proposed changes for recreational anglers include: Increasing the size limit from 12 to 13 inches total length and reducing the harvest and possession limit from 15 to five fish per person per day.

The meeting, which is open to the public, will be at the Doubletree Hotel, 4500 W. Cypress St., Tampa. Sessions both days begin at 8:30 a.m. For the full agenda, links to background reports and information about the meeting, visit www.MyFWC.com/Commission.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jan 16, 2013)

Nothing like more restrictions, hey these guys know more of what's going on out there than the people making a living out there. The BSB and Snapper Tax is next, already implemented the SIP, next year it will be called a saltwater license.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 18, 2013)

This is nothing but crumbs.  It is not a real open season and does not make any real economic sense at all.  The recreational including charter fishing is at an all time low.  The fishing economy has been dealt a mortal economic blow and they are trying to put a Band-Aid on their actions to fend off any blame.  

They are not fooling me,  but will fool some out there.  Welcome to a totalitarian state.  We are there and no one has the guts to say enough is enough.  We are slaves of government.  It is the congress and the M/S Act that is to blame.  They will be the downfall of this nation,  and this just another bump in the road to that end.  
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 18, 2013)

That is from last snapper season.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jan 27, 2013)

From looking at the SAFMC website it appears we might have a limited Snapper season this year.  It would be nice to be able to offer Snapper fishing on my offshore trips..but I am not holding my breath..

"Snapper Grouper Amendment 28 – Limited Harvest of Red Snapper
     The amendment addresses methods for specifying an ACL for red snapper and establishes criteria for commercial and recreational red snapper fishing seasons based on the available ACL.  Beginning in 2013, and continuing until
modified, the amendment specifies a commercial season beginning on the second Monday in July, with the length to be determined by the ACL.  The recreational season would begin on the second Friday in July and consist of consecutive weekends only (Friday, Saturday and Sunday).  NOAA Fisheries will complete an analysis each year estimating the length
of the recreational red snapper fishing season and announce the recreational ACL and opening of the fishing season.  The end of the recreational season will be pre-determined and announced before the start of the recreational season.  The recreational season will not open if the projected season length is three days or less.  The amendment establishes a commercial trip limit of 75 pounds (gutted weight), eliminates the minimum size limit for both commercial and recreational sectors, and sets a bag limit of one red snapper per person per day in the recreational fishery."


----------



## brailediver (Jan 27, 2013)

I dive regularly off of the Savannah coast. Believe me when I say that there is no shortage of Red Snapper off of our coast. We are seeing ARS on the artificial reefs & as close in as the Savannah & KC Reefs.
 There is ABSOLUTELY no shortage of BSB. We drop on a wreck only to see MASSIVE HOARDS OF GIGANTIC BLACK SEA BASS chasing everything else off of the structure!
 Just more - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - from our masters!


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 27, 2013)

Look at what the gulf council has in mind.



Where do these council people come from-another planet????


----------



## Willfishforfood40 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Who's counting*

Watching this video I noticed the statistics on ACL and I can understand commercial fisherman reporting their catch but how are they catching the statistics for the rec fisherman?


----------



## ssiredfish (Feb 3, 2013)

Willfishforfood40 said:


> Watching this video I noticed the statistics on ACL and I can understand commercial fisherman reporting their catch but how are they catching the statistics for the rec fisherman?



A few random phone calls and dock reports.....Very poor representation if you ask me


----------



## The Captain (Feb 4, 2013)

Well guns are next to be taken away from us,, to me this all is crazy,


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 5, 2013)

The Captain said:


> Well guns are next to be taken away from us,, to me this all is crazy,



Yes, it is crazy!   And, the last time that was tried in America
in 1776, something really big started.  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## The Captain (Feb 5, 2013)

The Constitution of the United States of America, STARTS WITH WE THE PEOPLE,, where has we the peoples voice  gone? we can say nothing,, People who don't know anything about fishing tell us how we can do it. They are NOT their fish they are ours,, PERIOD.


----------

